# What are the all time best build threads here?



## Robert Porter (Jul 21, 2017)

Would be interested in getting pointers to your all time favorite build threads on here. From recent to the dim past! Hopefully the photo bucket disaster has not invalidated any of them. There is some amazing skill and knowledge that has been shared in several that I am already aware of just curious of some that I may not be aware of because I have not been a member as long as some.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2017)

My D.XXI thread?  Fokker D.XXI in Dutch service

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2017)

Ah, I see now that you are asking for build threads. Sorry didn't read that well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

Pick anyone of Wayne's or Gerry's...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 28, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Pick anyone of Wayne's or Gerry's...


I still have not mentally connected screen names to real ones, which would those be?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

2 of the easier ones to piece together 

Gerry

Wayne Little


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 28, 2017)

Indeed! Thanks!


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2017)

There are so many how does one choose?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 29, 2017)

I have slowly been plowing through them, and agree they all offer something. Was just curious if there were threads that people find themselves referring too over and over, or looking back on fondly. Guess my question is poorly worded as there are no bad threads, but there are so many it is hard to find the gems sometimes!


----------



## pbehn (Jul 29, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I have slowly been plowing through them, and agree they all offer something. Was just curious if there were threads that people find themselves referring too over and over, or looking back on fondly. Guess my question is poorly worded as there are no bad threads, but there are so many it is hard to find the gems sometimes!




I cant remember the posters name but there were some models done of an EE lightning and a Lancaster photographed against back drops of airfields and hangers that really did look like the real thing.


edit found one, the Lighning was lost to photobucket.
Triumph's Ian Collis model Lancaster Bomber Lovely Lou


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

There is really now a great collection of builds on the forum. Shame some of the progress has been lost to Photobucket but overall still a great resource.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

